# Dress Blues Hashmark Uniform ?? for Marines - info needed



## OohRah Mama

Pardon the interruption, Marines...I'm hoping you can answer a quick query for some Marine Moms (including me) re current uniform regs. 

We have some soon-to-be-married Marines who have finished their four years and are either currently in IRR or (as in the case of my Firedawg) sucked out of IRR back onto active duty and redeployed.  They are wearing their Dress Blues for the nuptuals and ensuing festivities (thank gawd LOL We moms LOVE our babies in Dress Blues!)

Do these Marines wear their four-year hashmark on their sleeves? 

THANK YOU for any official input you might offer. 



Lori


----------



## Gunny

OohRah Mama said:


> Pardon the interruption, Marines...I'm hoping you can answer a quick query for some Marine Moms (including me) re current uniform regs.
> 
> We have some soon-to-be-married Marines who have finished their four years and are either currently in IRR or (as in the case of my Firedawg) sucked out of IRR back onto active duty and redeployed.  They are wearing their Dress Blues for the nuptuals and ensuing festivities (thank gawd LOL We moms LOVE our babies in Dress Blues!)
> 
> Do these Marines wear their four-year hashmark on their sleeves?
> 
> THANK YOU for any official input you might offer.
> 
> 
> 
> Lori



IRR time does not count toward the service stripe.  



> 4008. SERVICE STRIPES (See figs. 4-5, 4-6, and 4-7.)
> 1. All enlisted personnel will wear one service stripe for any four year period of honorable service, creditable for retirement (under 10 U.S.C. 1332), in any, or a combination of the following services:
> 
> a. U.S. Marine Corps
> 
> b. U.S. Navy
> 
> c. U.S. Army
> 
> d. U.S. Air Force
> 
> e. U.S. Coast Guard
> 
> f. Any Reserve component of the Armed Forces or the National Guard (other than on the retired list).
> 
> g. Commissioned Corps of the U.S. Public Health Service or Coast and Geodetic Survey (only under certain circumstances).
> 
> 2. Entitlement to service stripes starts with the Armed Forces Active Duty Base Date and is computed by adding all periods of qualifying service, continuous or otherwise. Qualifying service for reservists is earned only for full years - one year of creditable service for each one-year period when a minimum of 50 retirement points are accumulated.
> 
> 3. Regulations for Wear
> 
> a. Service stripes will be worn on the outer half of each sleeve of dress/service coats; gold on scarlet on the blue dress coat and green on scarlet on the green coat. Service stripes finished with either a merrowed (whip-stitched) edge or a cut edge may be worn.
> 
> b. Service stripes will be placed at a 30 degree angle to the bottom of the sleeve. The first stripe will be placed as follows:
> 
> (1) Blue dress coat; lower scarlet point of the stripe will meet the point of the piping of the cuff.
> 
> (2) Green service coat; lower scarlet edge of the stripe centered 1/2 inch above the point of the cuff.
> 
> (3) Succeeding stripes will be 1/8 inch above and parallel to the next lower stripe.
> 
> c. Service stripes will be sewn on with thread that matches the background material of the stripe using a straight machine stitch. Cross-stitches, whip-stitches or other non-standard stitching will not be used.
> 
> d. Service stripes will not be worn on the AWC, tanker jacket or on the SNCO evening dress uniforms.
> 
> MARINE CORPS UNIFORM REGULATIONS, CHAP 4


----------



## OohRah Mama

So, all who have completed their four years honorably will be able to wear their first hashmark, Sir?


----------



## RetiredGySgt

ALL active Duty time counts, IRR time does not count. IF he has 4 years service on active duty he rates the service strip. If he is currently ON active duty have him ask his Admin section if he has the service time for the hash mark.


----------

